
A simple method to prepare for an interview at Y Combinator - reso
https://medium.com/@garethmacleod/a-simple-method-to-prepare-for-an-interview-at-ycombinator-39a3ed1dc220
======
jjjdd
Fantastic. Succinct and useful.

